# List of all MT tags?



## ArmorOfGod (May 27, 2007)

Can somone point to a list of all of the possible tags to the right of a user's name, such as: gold key club, mentor, supporting member, martialtalk fan, etc.

I tried to find out what "martialtalk fan" meant (and saw it a while back), but I can't seem to find it again.

AoG


----------



## Drac (May 27, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Can somone point to a list of all of the possible tags to the right of a user's name, such as: gold key club, mentor, supporting member, martialtalk fan, etc.
> 
> I tried to find out what "martialtalk fan" meant (and saw it a while back), but I can't seem to find it again.
> 
> AoG


 
*Gold Key Club*:Is something you pay to join, great extras..Do search for Gold Key Club and you can read more..

*Mentor*.. You are asked to join after being brought up for the position and voted on..

*Supporting Member: *Open to all for $19.95 a year

*MartialTalk Fan: *Simply scroll down to the Group Subscriptions on you User CP and sign up..No cost...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2007)

There are also currently 2 text only ones
The Post Club which is set for various post counts  and the Founders, which is only available to members who registered in 2001.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> *Gold Key Club*:Is something you pay to join, great extras..Do search for Gold Key Club and you can read more..
> 
> *Mentor*.. You are asked to join after being brought up for the position and voted on..
> 
> ...


Gold Key is $9.95 per month
Supporting Memberships are $19.95 per year


----------



## Drac (May 27, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Gold Key is $9.95 per month
> Supporting Memberships are $19.95 per year


 

I fixed the Supporting Membership price in my post, sorry...I must be getting tired because I couldn't remember the cost of Gold Key Club, sorry again...


----------

